# Joint Supplements vs Cod Liver Oil



## Hels_Bells (15 March 2010)

After my boy lamed himself at the weekend I'm thinking about adding a joint supplement to his diet.  He currently has cod liver oil in his feeds but am wondering if I should either add a joint supplement too or switch the cod liver oil for a joint supplement.  All thoughts on this very welcome.

Having read previous posts on joint supplements (love the new forum search btw ) I'm thinking either Naf Superflex or Cortaflex Ha liquid as a joint supplement.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (15 March 2010)

Sorry to hear your horse has hurt itself.  I use Equine answers Premierflex Plus which includes Devils Claw which helps ease the pain of stiff joints.  I find it really good and good value for money.  £45 for 4 months.  The maintenance dose is 1 scoop but I have been using half a scoop and found this suitable for my old pony


----------



## spaniel (16 March 2010)

Unless your horse is suffering a specific condition (ie has arthritis) there is little value in adding anything other than the CLO you are already using.  Personally I would change this to a vegetable based one as i dont feel its right to feed fish to horses but its your choice.

Things with condroitin etc in only have a benefit if there is damage or a deficiency in the horse as they actually make these chemicals in the body all by themselves.  Using a product like that as a preventative is a waste of money.


----------



## Vetwrap (16 March 2010)

We have 2 20 year old horses - one competed in high level dressage in younger years and the other is an ex-master's horse.  

This winter we have re-visited their diets due to one being overweight and the other losing condition - and we have also put them both on Aviform Supplease Gold.  They are looking and feeling incredible - and I have to put it down to the combination of getting their diets right for them both as well as the supplement.

Aviform will send you a free sample of Supplease Gold if you contact them.  

http://www.aviform.co.uk/Store/Equine-Products/SUPPLEAZE-GOLD-Ultimate-Equine-Joint-Care-Supplement


----------



## brightmount (16 March 2010)

I second Suppleaze Gold. Having tried most of the well known brands and prescription supplements too, Suppleaze Gold made more of a difference than any of them, and is one of the cheaper supplements, worth bearing in mind when you're considering a long-term commitment.


----------



## teddyt (17 March 2010)

spaniel said:



			Unless your horse is suffering a specific condition (ie has arthritis) there is little value in adding anything other than the CLO you are already using.  Personally I would change this to a vegetable based one as i dont feel its right to feed fish to horses but its your choice.

Things with condroitin etc in only have a benefit if there is damage or a deficiency in the horse as they actually make these chemicals in the body all by themselves.  Using a product like that as a preventative is a waste of money.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with this. Once the horse has arthritis, a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement helps prevent further deterioration but it doesnt turn the clock back and wont cure the problem. In horses that are showing signs such as stiffness, shortened strides, etc there is already joint damage. 

If the horses life may lead to increased wear and tear on the joints, such as a competition horse or hard work, then a joint supplement can minimise joint damage and help keep the horse sounder for longer. You can feed it to any horse prophylactically but good management is aso needed as it isnt a substitute for careful training, etc.

OP- there are much better value for money supplements than the ones you mentioned! Look for Glucosamine Hydrochloride (not sulphate) at a rate of at least 10gms a day for a 500kg horse, preferably with chondroitin sulphate as well (4g day). 

A joint supplement is totally different from CLO, as the latter doesnt actually provide the constituents of joint fluid, cartilage, etc. So either feed both or if the horse needs joint help and you only want to feed one then a joint supplement is better than CLO.


----------

